# Scared for my Budgies ):



## Wrenmatsu (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey there,

I'm a very new owner and have never had experience with birds in my life, so I'm sorry if this seems silly, but I can't seem to find any advice anywhere and I can't get a hold of my veterinarian. 

One of my budgies, Frankie, had abnormal droppings about a week ago and was becoming lethargic. The droppings were very, very large in size with excess liquid, and the urate had turned an off-white, yellowish colour. After three days of the continued symptoms, we got him into see a vet.

The vet had given us an approximate diagnosis of a possible bacterial infection, and sent us home with some drugs and a recommendation to quarantine lil' Frankie. 

After one night, Frankie seemed miraculously better-- his droppings were normal, he was vocalizing, perky and upright all the time, everything seems perfectly fine in him, and he's back to his energetic little self. Except he's been making little crying noises often after calling back to his flock in the other room. 

My three other birds have all been acting much more irritable lately and have not stopped calling to Frankie for the days he's been home and separated in another room. Even through the night when there covers are on they'll still be calling to each other. All four of my birds have been very distressed, and Frankie looks and acts 100% better in every single way.

The vet I chose to take him to, however, has an apparent track record of never getting back to people. For three days now, my boyfriend and I both have been calling begging the vet to give us the test results-- which she told us she had in a message left for us four days ago-- to no avail. The secretaries have been unhelpful, unable to relay our simple questions-- was there actually anything wrong with him, and can he go see his friends now?

So I turn to some experienced budgie owners-- if he's acting and looking 100% better for a few days now, should I still put him through the torture of quarantine, or can I let him go see his flock again?


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I'm sorry your budgie isn't feeling well. I would definitely keep him in QT, because you still don't know if it's something contagious. I would honestly go into your vet's office and not leave until you spoke with him. I have actually done this, as the secretaries at our vet are basically useless, except one.*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to TB :welcome:
I agree, it's best to keep him quarantine until you know what he has.
I hope your little budgie is better soon!


----------



## Wrenmatsu (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks, guys--

it really helps to be told it for sure. It breaks my heart to hear all of them so upset, but I suppose it will be best for them in the long run. Poor Frankie's obviously really upset, puffed up and crying and staying far away from us, but I hope that he forgives us someday. Thanks again. <3


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*He will forgive you. I remember back when I first separated my boys from my girls, because of one set constantly wanting to be parents, they were constantly calling for each other. My male of that pair would go back and forth a hundred miles an hour it seemed. But eventually they settled down, and now they are happy and content. They will be fine, and so will you. I can promise you one thing, this is actually harder on you than it is on them. Watching them freak out can be the hardest thing to go through, but it is necessary for their health. It's a necessary evil in the world, unfortunately, and we have to be strong. I know you can do it, and everything will work out. :hug:

Keep us posted on his condition, and how it goes with your vet! Good luck!!!*


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree with the others to keep him in quarantine and make a visit to the vet yourself. I don't know Canada's rules and regulations, but the test results are your pet's health records and you should have a right to them. Even if the vet refuses to speak with you you should have a right to a copy of the results to take elsewhere to be diagnosed.
Keep us posted!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

The advice you've received to keep Frankie quarantined and go directly to the vet's office to get the test results is excellent. Was the vet an Avian Vet or a regular vet?

I hope you get your answers from the vet with regard to how soon Frankie will be able to rejoin his friends.
Please be sure to update us on his condition.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm sorry to hear that the vet has not been very communicative but it sounds like you're taking the best steps possible to ensure Frankie is feeling better soon! :thumbsup:

In the meantime, be sure to read through the links provided to ensure you're up to date on all the best budgie care and practices! If you have any questions afterwards, please do ask--we'd love to help  

I hope to see you around as well as meet Frankie and your other budgies! :wave:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I hope all goes well for your budgies.and I agree as well.keep us posted.Blessings


----------

